# Nice 20.5 inch flounder today at Ponce



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, YEAH . . . Dinner Time ! ! !


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice fish! My favorite thing about a flounder is how much you get outta them. You get 4 nice fillets and you can use that outside strip on the belly for more flounder bait!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Nic catch Pat! Any word on the Daytona Shrimp run? Hoping they will bust loose any day now...


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

saw 3 youngers who were cleaning fish under the Dunlow bridge. they claimed that they found a flounder hole inside inlet and caught 17 with couple of dormats. No way to confirm though but at least it is good to know flounders are around.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

The Spring/Summer run has brought them in. Most have moved through the inlet up and down river to spawn. The back water creeks and canals into Palm Coast will be producing.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks...Jig...I've been interested in the shrimp run for years, but never tried it. You gotta have some lights and stuff don't you?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Shrimp*



patindaytona said:


> Thanks...Jig...I've been interested in the shrimp run for years, but never tried it. You gotta have some lights and stuff don't you?


Not for these Shrimp just a cast net limit is 5 gallons heads on.


----------

